# My new Haplopelma sp. "Vietnam"



## chemosh6969 (Oct 4, 2005)

From what I can tell from pictures and other people, it's the "Vietnam" kind and I believe it's a female since the males tend to be more tan. 

Whatever it is, it was only $10 and it was the first T my wife let me buy after her "no more Ts for the rest of this year" rule. She didn't mind getting it at that price.

It's about 4.75"


----------



## Joe1968 (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful!!! I luv asian species. yup males are tan and smaller, this one could be a female.


----------



## David_F (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice looking spider and great deal. 



			
				Joe1968 said:
			
		

> yup males are tan and smaller, this one could be a female.


Really?  Are they smaller and tan while immature as well or only at maturity?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Colour is not a stable factor in the description of theraphosids.


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 5, 2005)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Colour is not a stable factor in the description of theraphosids.


I agree but for that one T, I've never seen a pic of one that was as dark as mine labeled a male. 

I know I'm not going to be 100% sure until it molts but I've tried to sex it myself but I find more evidence that it's a female since ever male pic I've found looks as tan as this guy

http://www.thebts.co.uk/images/H_sp_vietnam_adult_male11.jpg


----------



## David_F (Oct 6, 2005)

chemosh6969 said:
			
		

> I agree but for that one T, I've never seen a pic of one that was as dark as mine labeled a male.
> 
> I know I'm not going to be 100% sure until it molts but I've tried to sex it myself but I find more evidence that it's a female since ever male pic I've found looks as tan as this guy
> 
> http://www.thebts.co.uk/images/H_sp_vietnam_adult_male11.jpg


The pic in your link, and probably most of the others you're seeing, are of _mature_ males.  It's pretty common for mature male tarantulas to look quite a bit different than females.  If yours doesn't have palpal emboli and tibial apophyses (if this species has them) then it's not a mature male and, therefore, probably won't look much different from immature females.  There are exceptions but, even so, what Aviculariinae said holds true.


----------



## Lopez (Oct 6, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> The pic in your link, and probably most of the others you're seeing, are of _mature_ males.  It's pretty common for mature male tarantulas to look quite a bit different than females.  If yours doesn't have palpal emboli and tibial apophyses (if this species has them) then it's not a mature male and, therefore, probably won't look much different from immature females.  There are exceptions but, even so, what Aviculariinae said holds true.


Mature male of a different species too!


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Mature male of a different species too!


really? I've found a few pics of the same species and the males all look the same


----------



## FryLock (Oct 6, 2005)

chemosh6969 said:
			
		

> really? I've found a few pics of the same species and the males all look the same


I think the male in this link >Here< "could" be the male of this >Lovely< atm the link is mislabed.


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 6, 2005)

I found this link that has a male and female on the bottom of the page side by side.

http://www.eightlegs.org/pag/pagan.html

thanks for all the help so far trying to help me figure this one out


----------



## Lopez (Oct 6, 2005)

chemosh6969 said:
			
		

> really? I've found a few pics of the same species and the males all look the same


Yes, males of the Haplopelma "vietnam" species look very similar to males of Haplopelma minax.


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Yes, males of the Haplopelma "vietnam" species look very similar to males of Haplopelma minax.


This is what I found for male and female minax.
http://www.spidy.goliathus.com/english/haplopelma-minax-id182.html

I think that other male looks not nearly as dark as this one.


----------



## Lopez (Oct 6, 2005)

Mature male Haplopelma sp.Vietnam







Mature male Haplopelma minax







Mature male Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## chemosh6969 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Mature male Haplopelma sp.Vietnam
> 
> 
> Mature male Haplopelma minax
> ...


The last one looks like he's covered in ear hairs.

As for mine, abdomen wise, I think mine looks most similar to the Vietnam one and not the minax which is what the store labeled it as. 

Any idea how big they get? I've seen different numbers on that.


----------

